

Demo: How scammers use hidden Facebook "like" buttons to go viral - jawns
http://coding.pressbin.com/files/86-clickjacking_demo.html

======
craigkerstiens
Nice clean example, though I was unable to actually like it. Does facebook
actively monitor and block such uses, or is there some flaw in the code that
doesn't allow the like to occur?

